# DC Folks - WWII Flyover opportunity in May



## Braineack

Just a heads up to the DC folks.

Arsenal of Democracy Flyover WWII Victory Capitol Flyover



> On Friday, May 8, 2015, join us to celebrate the 70th Anniversary of Victory in Europe (VE Day). The _Arsenal of Democracy World War II Victory Capitol Flyover_ will include 15 historically sequenced warbird formations traveling across our nation’s capital—from the Lincoln Memorial to the Capitol. The Flyover will feature over 70 warbirds representing the major battles of World War II, from Pearl Harbor to D-Day, ending with a final Missing Man Formation to “Taps.” Never before has such a collection of WWII aircraft been assembled at one location—a fitting tribute to the men and women at home and abroad responsible for this Victory in 1945. The Flyover is set to start at 12:10 p.m. and last approximately 40 minutes.


----------



## bobandcar

Braineack said:


> Just a heads up to the DC folks. Arsenal of Democracy Flyover WWII Victory Capitol Flyover
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, May 8, 2015, join us to celebrate the 70th Anniversary of Victory in Europe (VE Day). The _Arsenal of Democracy World War II Victory Capitol Flyover_ will include 15 historically sequenced warbird formations traveling across our nation’s capital—from the Lincoln Memorial to the Capitol. The Flyover will feature over 70 warbirds representing the major battles of World War II, from Pearl Harbor to D-Day, ending with a final Missing Man Formation to “Taps.” Never before has such a collection of WWII aircraft been assembled at one location—a fitting tribute to the men and women at home and abroad responsible for this Victory in 1945. The Flyover is set to start at 12:10 p.m. and last approximately 40 minutes.
Click to expand...


----------



## bobandcar

Thanks for the heads up!
I just put in for off that friday. Will probably hit the zoo after


----------



## Braineack

I'm going to try to make arrangements to get up on our roof here in Rosslyn.


----------



## bobandcar

Are you that close?


----------



## Braineack

this is the view from our roof (at 70mm)


----------



## bobandcar

Wonder if a shot from Arlington Cemetery would work?


----------



## bobandcar

That's wonderful! Hope you can


----------



## Braineack

they usually fly over 66, so you won't get the best shots from the cemetary.  the key bridge on the other hand...


----------



## Braineack

one week.  Got my roof access and my 150-600; I'm ready.


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> this is the view from our roof (at 70mm)



I may have to visit if I can time it correctly ...

Then you can be in awe at my camera and lens !!

oh wait, you have the same camera and lens ...


----------



## runnah

I will show up in my ultralight .


----------



## ronlane

Braineack said:


> one week.  Got my roof access and my 150-600; I'm ready.



Is this an invite to a photog party on the roof at your place?????


----------



## waday

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Braineack

soon.

I'll heading up to the roof in 30min.  

I have my wifi adapter, so ill be able to upload a few afterwards.


----------



## Msteelio91

I wish it wasn't mid day on a work day!! I'm stuck in my damn office for this.


----------



## astroNikon

Msteelio91 said:


> I wish it wasn't mid day on a work day!! I'm stuck in my damn office for this.


you seem to be getting ill right now.  You might have to get out of the office before you get sick ...


----------



## Braineack

Ready and waiting.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Braineack

my wireless sucks here, best I can get up right now:


----------



## Braineack

Okay last few--gotta do real work now.  I'll probably have the rest up on sunday evening.


----------



## waday

Braineack said:


> Okay last few--gotta do real work now.  I'll probably have the rest up on sunday evening.


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Msteelio91

Wow man what a unique experience, super jealous!


----------



## Braineack

here's my set if you wanna look: Arsenal of Democracy World War II Victory Capitol Flyover - an album on Flickr

I'll post some of my favorite here next chance I get.





B-29 Superfortress "FiFi" by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like our local B-17 just got back from DC, was doing circles around my house.  
EDIT:  Out B17 wasn't the same as pictured above, reading a bit it just stayed and did local events.


----------



## BillM

Great set !!!!!

Love the one where it looks as if the wings of the two planes are connected


----------



## Braineack

BillM said:


> Great set !!!!!
> 
> Love the one where it looks as if the wings of the two planes are connected



glad you noticed that--i thought it was neat.


----------

